# How do I get an email notice for..



## jessicacarr (May 16, 2010)

i figure what i'm looking for might be under cp and subscriptions....but will someone please list for me step-by-step what i need to do to get:
email notices *only* for *threads* that *i create*
thank you


----------



## FrankZ (May 16, 2010)

I don't think that can be easily done.

You can set the subscription for a thread when you create it if you scroll down some.  But I don't think there is an automatic way to do this.


----------



## jessicacarr (May 16, 2010)

FrankZ said:


> I don't think that can be easily done.
> 
> You can set the subscription for a thread when you create it if you scroll down some. But I don't think there is an automatic way to do this.


 
ok, this i good enough  
so now my question is how to retro-do this?  for a thread i have already posted?


----------



## jessicacarr (May 16, 2010)

jessicacarr said:


> ok, this i good enough
> so now my question is how to retro-do this? for a thread i have already posted?


 
nevermind...i c it at the top of this page under 'thread tools'.

thanks for pointing me in the right direction, my dc friend


----------

